

Interview with Patrick Volkerding, Founder of Slackware Linux - stevengg
http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/interviews-28/interview-with-patrick-volkerding-of-slackware-949029/#post4697882

======
kfcm
Great interview.

Patrick and the other Slackers always have done a great job with this distro,
and I've been a satisfied user since the fall of '93. (Except for having to
pull all those blasted floppies down over a 14.4kb v.32bis modem, and praying
the line didn't drop.)

I've always told people that if you just want to run Linux, get Ubuntu; but if
you really want to LEARN Linux, run Slackware.

